# Greater Pittsburgh Poodle Club



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey guys,

Seems like the Greater Pittsburgh Poodle Club Specialty is still a go. We will be having 2 specialities on Wednesday July 29th in Canfield, Ohio. The judges will be James Moses forthe first speciality and Barbara Alderman for our second. There will also be 4 days of all breed shows on Thursday through Sunday! Sounds like many people are planning to attend.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I just find this all too early. However many people don’t think like me. I’ve had friends go to nose work trials and some other sports. The local clubs have announcing agility trials and everything is slowly going back to semi normal.

It sounds like it’s going to be busy over 4 days. Good luck


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

I'm wondering if there will be more entries in Canfield than at PCA - seems everybody is desperate to go to a show.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Please share some pictures of your poodle entries, wear a mask and stay safe! Best wishes for the show!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks, one of our members put a post on Facebook and few days back to see who had interest in attending. She received a lot of people either reacting to the post and private emails showing a great deal of interest. Some changes this year, all showing will be outdoors, normally toys and some nonsporting breeds were shown in open buildings, ones without air-conditioning. This year everyone will be outside. If I understood correctly, there will be several show tents and several grooming tents so that people can really spread out. Not sure about masks since that will be at the end of July, but a mask is a small price to pay for a dog show! I for one am really looking forward to attending a dog show.


----------

